# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ինչպես ճիշտ ընտրել եղունգներից լաքը մաքրելու հեղուկը

## Ֆաբելլա

Եղունգների լաքը մաքրելու հեղուկները իրենցից ներկայացնւմ են ուժեղ օրգանական լուծիչների և հատուկ հավելանյութերի լուծույթներ:
Որպես լուծիչներ գործածվում են ացետոն, էթիլ ացետատ, տոլուոլ, բենզոլ և այլն:
Որպես հատուկ հավելանյութեր տարբեր արտադրության լաքահանման հեղուկներում ավելացվում են տարբեր նյութեր, սկսած հոտավետիչներից ու գունանյութերից մինչև բիոակտիվ միացություններ:
“ՖԱԲԵԼԼԱ” ՍՊԸ-ի արտադրության եղունգների լաքը մաքրելու հեղուկները կտրուկ տարբերվում են մրցակից նմանատիպ տեղական և ներկրվող արտադրանքներից:
Տարբերվող հատկանիշներն են`
1.	Բաղադրության մեջ մտնող լուծիչները, դրանց մաքրության աստիճանը, և ճիշտ հարաբերությունը թույլ են տալիս առավելագույնս հեշտ և արագ մաքրել լաքը: 
2.	Լուծիչների ճիշտ ընտրությունը ապահովում է լաքի շերտի ընտրողական մաքրում և առավելագույնս քիչ է վնասում բուն եղունգների օրգանական միացությունները: Լաքահանման պրոցեսից հետո չի փոխվում եղունգների կենսաքիմիական կազմը:
3.	Էթիլ ացետատի, ացետոնի և ջրի քանակային ճիշտ փոխհարաբերությունը զերծ է պահում եղունգները ջրազրկումից և հետագա կոտրատվելու վտանգից:
4.	Որպես հավելանյութ բաղադրության կազմի մեջ ընդգրկված գլիցերինը լաքի շերտը մաքրելուց հետո կանխում է եղունգների ու դրանց շրջակա մաշկի ջրազրկումը, ինչպես նաև փափկացնում է մաշկը:
5.	Բացառապես բնական ծագմում ունեցող և սառը սեղմման պրոցեսով ստացված յուղերը հարուստ կենսաբանական ակտիվ միացություններով խնամում են եղունգները քիմիական ագրեսիվ միացություններ պարունակող լաքերի թողած հետեվանքներից: Մասնավորապես`
ՉԻՉԽԱՆԻ ՅՈՒՂԸ, որը բժշկության մեջ հայտնի որպես այրվածքների շուտ վերականգնման համար ամենաէֆեկտիվ միջոց, վերականգնում է վնասված եղունգները 
ԽԱՂՈՂԻ ԿՈՐԻԶԻ ՅՈՒՂԸ, որը բժշկության մեջ հայտնի որպես ամենանվտանգ հզոր հակաօքսիդիչ, կանխում է ազատ ռադիկալների վնասակար ազդեցությունը և պաշտպանում եղունգները արտաքին բացասական ազդեցություներից:
ԸՆԿՈՒՅԶԻ ՅՈՒՂԸ , որը հարուստ է А, В1, В2, В6, Р, РР, Е, С, К, վիտամիններով և կարոտինոիդներով սնուցում է եղունգները և վերացնում եղունգների շրջակա մաշկի գրգռվածությունը:
6.	Բաղադրության մեջ կան լիմոնի և մանգոի հոտավետիչներ, որոնք մեղմացնում են լուծիչների կտրուկ հոտերը, բայց կպչուն չեն և օգտագօրծումից հետո չեն թողնում իրենց յուրահատուկ հոտերը:
Այս եղունգների լաքը մաքրելու հեղուկները երկարամյա գիտական աշխատանքի և հետազոտությունների արդյունք են, որոնց բաղադրության իրավունքները պատկանում են միայն “ՖԱԲԵԼԼԱ” ՍՊԸ-ին: Ունեն իրենց ՀՀ-ում հաստատված համապատասխան տեխնիկական պայմանները և սերտեֆիկացված են:
Առաջին հայացքից առողջության համար կարեվորություն չունեցող լաքահանման միջոցը կարող է ու պետք է լինի ԲԱՐՁՐՈՐԱԿ ու ԱՊԱՀՈՎ և հոգ տանի Ձեր եղունգների առողջության և արտաքին տեսքի համար:

----------


## Mark Pauler

Հետքրքիր է, բայց գովազդը շատ է!!!
Փորձեք ներկայացնել ձեր ասելիքը ավելի դյուրին ու առանց գովազդային կոչերի:
Որպես դեղագետ եմ ասում - Այս յուղեւով եղունգները մաքրելու հեղուկը համոզված եմ, որ շատ լավ ազդեցություն կունենա, ոչ միայն եղունգների այլև դրանց շրջակա մաշկի համար:
Իսկ այն որ լուծիչների մեջ կա նաև էթիլ ացետատ - գովելի !!!  - Լուրջ մասնագիտական աշխատանք է արված բաղադրության վրա: :Hands Up:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Հմմմ, «ֆաբելլա Սպը»-ն ներկայացնում է Ֆաբելլան:

----------


## Միքո

> Հմմմ, «ֆաբելլա Սպը»-ն ներկայացնում է Ֆաբելլան:


կամ էլ ի պատիվ Ֆաբելլաի, բացվել է «Ֆաբելլա սպը»-ն

----------


## Mark Pauler

Էսօր պատահաբար լսում էի, թե մեր աշխատող կանացից 2 հոգի ոնց են գովում ՖԱԲԵԼԼԱՆ:
Հետո հիշեցի որ ստեղ եմ կարդացել դրա մասին: 
Մեծ կազմակերպություն ա "Ֆաբելլա" ՍՊԸ-ն???
Էլ ինչ եք արտադրում???
Մենակ առանց գովազդի խնդրում եմ!!!

----------


## Ագնի

շատ շնորհակալ եմ ինֆորմացիայի համար.լաքը մաքրող այդ միջոցից օգտվում եմ:նարնջագույն պիտակովը:որի մեջ կա չիչխանի,ընկույզի խաղողի  կորիզի  յուղեր:Գնեցի լրիվ պատահական; մի բան ուզեցի` ապտեկայւմ դա տվեցին;Սկզբում պիտակի վրա չէի էլ կարդացել : հետո զգացի որ օգտագործելուց հետո եղունգներս չեն չորանում:առանձնապես չէի հավատում որ այդ յուղերը իրականում դրա մեջ կան :բայց կարծես թե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է;

----------


## Լեո

Ծծմբական թթվից ճիշտը չկա:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.09.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Ֆաբելլաից երբևէ չեմ օգտվել : Բայց անպայման կփորձեմ : Շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար:

----------


## Ֆաբելլա

> Էսօր պատահաբար լսում էի, թե մեր աշխատող կանացից 2 հոգի ոնց են գովում ՖԱԲԵԼԼԱՆ:
> Հետո հիշեցի որ ստեղ եմ կարդացել դրա մասին: 
> Մեծ կազմակերպություն ա "Ֆաբելլա" ՍՊԸ-ն???
> Էլ ինչ եք արտադրում???
> Մենակ առանց գովազդի խնդրում եմ!!!


 Կազմակերպությունը մեծ չի, բայց ունի լուրջ լաբորատոր հնարավորություններ և մեծ գիտական ներուժ:
Օրինակ Եղունգների լաքահանման միջոցը ստեղծվել է 8-9 ամիսների քրտնաջան գիտական աշխատանքների արդյունքում: Իր մեջ պարունակում է շատ նուրբ գիտական լուծումներ:
Օրինակ լուծիչների ճիշտ փոխհարաբերությունները, որպեսզի արագ մաքրի ,բայց զուրկ լինի ջրազրկող հատկությունից: 
Կամ Կենսաբանական ակտիվ նյութերի ընտրությունները ու քանակները....
Ընդ որում հարցը դրված է եղել այսպես - ստանալ բարձրորակ ապրանք, այլ ոչ թե, ինչ որ էժան բան որ հեշտ սպառում ունենա:

----------


## Ֆաբելլա

Շնորհակալություն Sophie :
Մի քանի անգամ օգտագործելուց հետո կխնդրեի, ձեր անաչառ կարծիքով կիսվեիք այստեղ:

----------


## Ֆաբելլա

> շատ շնորհակալ եմ ինֆորմացիայի համար.լաքը մաքրող այդ միջոցից օգտվում եմ:նարնջագույն պիտակովը:որի մեջ կա չիչխանի,ընկույզի խաղողի  կորիզի  յուղեր:Գնեցի լրիվ պատահական; մի բան ուզեցի` ապտեկայւմ դա տվեցին;Սկզբում պիտակի վրա չէի էլ կարդացել : հետո զգացի որ օգտագործելուց հետո եղունգներս չեն չորանում:առանձնապես չէի հավատում որ այդ յուղերը իրականում դրա մեջ կան :բայց կարծես թե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է;


Դժվար է այսօր Հայաստանում ապացուցել, որ կարող է լինել հայկական արտադրության կոսմետիկ միջոց, որը ոչ միայն չի զիջում արտասահմանյաններին, այլ նույնիսկ ունի մի շարք առավելություններ:
Դա իսկապես այդպես է: Կազմակերպությունը այսօր ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում է , որ  նաև հետագա արտադրած բոլոր արտադրատեսակները լինելու են լավագույնը հայկական շուկայում: Մենք ունենք գիտական մեծ ներուժ, կամք և նպատակ, ապացուցելու, որ կարող ենք արտադրել շատ բարձրորակ ապրանքներ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կներեք էլի, չնայած ես եղունգներիս մանիկյուր չեմ քսում :Jpit:  բայց մի հարց հետաքրքրեց: Ձեր արտադրանքը ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում ավանդական սովորական ացետոնից:  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆաբելլա

> Ծծմբական թթվից ճիշտը չկա:


ծծմբական թթվից ավելի ճիշտ, օլեումն ա (ծծմբական թթվի և ծծմբական օքսիդի լուծույթը), բայց խորհուրդ չեմ տա փորձես:

----------


## Ֆաբելլա

> Կներեք էլի, չնայած ես եղունգներիս մանիկյուր չեմ քսում բայց մի հարց հետաքրքրեց: Ձեր արտադրանքը ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում ավանդական սովորական ացետոնից:


 Սովորական ացետոնը ուղղակի լուծիչ ա, իսկ սա Բացի լուծիչը պարունակում ա կենսաբանական ակտիվ նյութեր… Վերևում կարդա… Գրածա…
Հաստատ եղած կլինի, որ ինչ որ բան ներկես ու վերջում ձեռքերդ ացետոնով մաքրելուց հետո տեսնեն մաշկդ չորացավ ու ջրազրկվեց:
Պատկերացրա որ, մանիկյուր մաքրելուց դա ամեն օր ա լինում աղջիկների նուրբ մատների ու եղունգների հետ: 
Ֆաբելլայի Լաքահանման հեղուկն օգտագործելուց հետո, ոնց որ կրեմ քսաց լինես:

----------


## Գեա

> Դժվար է այսօր Հայաստանում ապացուցել, որ կարող է լինել հայկական արտադրության կոսմետիկ միջոց, որը ոչ միայն չի զիջում արտասահմանյաններին, այլ նույնիսկ ունի մի շարք առավելություններ:
> Դա իսկապես այդպես է: Կազմակերպությունը այսօր ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում է , որ  նաև հետագա արտադրած բոլոր արտադրատեսակները լինելու են լավագույնը հայկական շուկայում: Մենք ունենք գիտական մեծ ներուժ, կամք և նպատակ, ապացուցելու, որ կարող ենք արտադրել շատ բարձրորակ ապրանքներ:


հարգելի fabella  ցանկանում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել ձեր արտադրանքի համար,որի մասին ես իմացել եմ իմ մատնահարդարից: Օգտագործելուց հետո ես հաճելիորեն զարմացա:Փաստորեն Հայաստանում էլ կա կոսմետիկ ապրանքանիշ, որի ստեղծման ժամանակ ի նկատի է  առնվել օգտագործողի անվտանգությունը ,ես կասեի ավելին` առողջությունը, եթե հաշվի առնենք հեղուկի բաղադրությունը:  Հեղուկի բարձր որակի մասին կարելի է  գաղափար կազմել արդեն առաջին օգտագործումից հետո:
Միշտ մնացեք այդպիսին:

----------


## Ֆաբելլա

Արդեն մեկ տարի է ինչ հայաստանյան շուկայում առկա է "ՖԱԲԵԼԼԱ" ապրանքանիշը:
Մեծաքանակ սպառում ունեցող այս եղունգների լաքը մաքրելու հեղուկը, արդեն ապացուցել է իր անկրկնելի բարձր և կայուն որակը:
Հարգելի կանայք կիսվեք ձեր կարծիքներով այս լաքահանման հեղուկի մասին և ավելացրեք խնդրեմ, թե էլ ինչ նոր ապրանքատեսակ կուզենայիք տեսնել հայկական շուկայում տեղական արտադրողից, բայց բարձր որակով: Խոստանում եմ, որ ձեր կարծիքները ոչ միայն հաշվի կառնվեն, այլ նաև կարժանանաք հաճելի անակնկալների:
Ի դեպ մեր ապրանքների ցանկում ավելացել են նոր ապրանքատեսակներ մաքրող և լվացող կենցաղային քիմիայի շարքից` արտադրված բացառապես եվրոպական հումքերով և բարձրորակ նոր տեխնոլոգիաներով:
Ավելացել է նաև մի նոր բրենդ, որը կոչվում է "ՖԼՈՐԵՍՏԱ": Նա էլ իր հետ կբերի նոր շունչ ու հետաքրքիր մասնագիտական լուծումներ:
ՍՊԱՍԵՔ ԱՎԵԼԻԻՆ և ԿԻՍՎԵՔ ՁԵՐ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՆԵՐՈՎ:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ի՞նչ եք ասում :Shok: , չի կարող պատահել:

----------

einnA (28.09.2010), Inna (28.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (30.09.2010), Moonwalker (29.09.2010), SSS (29.09.2010), Արևածագ (28.09.2010), Բարեկամ (05.10.2010), Դեկադա (29.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (28.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.09.2010)

----------

